# Router



## User188 (2. Feb 2010)

Warum hat ein Router immer 2 Netzwerkkarten sprich 2 IP Adressen.

Die beiden Netzwerkkarten kennen sich doch automatisch. wieso der zusätzliche Aufwand von karte1 zu karte2 die Information
zuschicken?


----------



## Atze (2. Feb 2010)

ich weiß nicht, ich bin ja auch kein hardwareexperte, aber könnte daran liegen, dass ein router ein- und ausgänge hat


----------



## hemeroc (2. Feb 2010)

Das liegt im Prinzp daran das der Router für jedes Netzwerkinterface sozusagen eine eigene Karte braucht wenn du an deinem PC 2 IP Adressen haben willst und unter denen zur gleichen Zeit erreichbar sein willst dann kannst du auch nichts anderes tun als eine 2te Netzwekkarte einzubaun.
Genau so verhält es sich beim Router. Er hat eine IP-Adresse nach "außen" WAN und eine nach "innen" LAN.


----------



## tuxedo (3. Feb 2010)

ROFL .. Interessante Fragestellung 

Sagen wir's so:

Wenn ein Router nur noch 1 statt 2 IP-Adressen bräuchte: Was sollte er dann noch "routen"?

Ein Router mit nur 1er IP-Adresse wäre dann bestenfalls wenn überhaupt noch als "managed switch" zu bezeichnen


----------



## ARadauer (3. Feb 2010)

Wie soll es den anders gehen?
Nehmen wir einen kleinen Router für ein Heimnetzwert der zwischen WAN und LAN routet. Er hängt ja praktisch in zwei Netzen. Eine IP fürs Inernet nach aussen und eine IP für Heimnetzwerk nach innen....

oder habe ich die Fragestellung falsch verstanden...


----------



## Sotsch (6. Feb 2010)

Router werden dafür verwendet 2 (oder mehrere) Netze miteinander zu verbinden
so funktioniert das Internet (inter = zwischen , net = Netz ... zwischen den Netzen sind??? ROUTER^^)
zweiter grund ist der Mangel an Ip Adressen, du kannst in deinem Heimnetz deine Ip's verwenden (private Adressbeiche 192.168.x.x , 172.16.x.x, 10.x.x.x oder wie du meinst) 
und an der äußeren Schnittstelle hat dein Router ne öffentliche IP (fürs inet), somit bleiben mehr Adressen für außen über ohne das deine rechner welche verbrauchen.
zur umwandlung von extern zu intern verwendet man NAT/PAT
und das wiederrum beitet sicherheit, da deine internen pc's nicht direkt ans internet angebunden sind, sondern über einen Router (der sogar noch als firewall dient, paketfilter)

also 2 ports unbedingtes need

hoffe das konnte das etwas aufhellen


----------



## HoaX (6. Feb 2010)

Ich würde diese "Heimrouter" ehr als NAT-Gateways bezeichnen, denn mit richtigen Routern haben die kaum etwas gemein. z.B. verbinden diese Heimrouter die Netze ja nur in eine Richtung. Einfach so aus dem Internet ins interne Netz geht nicht. Und Routingprotokolle können auch die meisten nicht.


----------



## Sotsch (6. Feb 2010)

Um vielleicht nochmal auf die Fragestellung einzugehen, 2 Schnittstelle daher, weil Das interne Netz mit dem externen verbunden werden soll und die privaten Adressen nicht geroutet werden.
Bekommst ja vom Provider ne IP (dynamisch) an deine externe Schnittstelle zugewiesen.

Wenn es dich interessiert, Routingprotokoll ist häufig RIP und wird grob gesagt dazu verwendet damit dein Router weiß wohin er die Pakete senden muss, wenn er die gewünschte ziel - Ip Adresse nicht kennt.. (router tauschen so genannte Routing tabellen miteinander aus)


----------

